# uplandtrains buildings



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I tried to search for buildings by uplandtrains and for some how it doesn't matter how many times I typed uplandtrains.com or uplandtrains.com/buildings.htm in both google or yahoo, it always linked me to a Russian site. I wonder if somebody has the same experience.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

http://uplandtrains.com/

http://uplandtrains.com/building.htm


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

you should check your computer for a hijacker..

Greg


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Greg, it seems likely. Since I am now in my office and use the uplandtrains links that Paul Burch provided and the links take me to a Russian website again.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul's link works for me.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul's link works for me also.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Address worked for me, I too had got the RUssian place.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, clean your computer right away.

go to filehippo.com, download and install malwarebytes, and at the end of the installation DO NOT ENABLE THE FREE TRIAL, UNCHECK THAT BOX

Then run full scan... you have a hijacker in your browser... also check that you do not have any proxy set in your lan connections (control panel) 

If none of this makes sense, get an IT professional to help you.

Greg


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Greg, I will do as you suggested when I am at home. It is strange that even the browser in my cell phone also links me to that Russian site when I attempt to go to uplandtrains. 
This is the Russian site: http://artthemes.ru/wp-content/them...wp-includes/pomo/en/public_html/uplandtrains/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You are doing something very wrong. Are you putting uplandtrains in the search window or the address bar?

It really sounds like you are searching in both cases if your phone works identically, but you could be hijacked on your computer and using the search window in your phone browser, many phone browsers don't even have a way to enter the address directly, they ALWAYS search on whatever you enter.

You could also have a bunch of search "helpers" in your browser... check out what search engines your browser has set, and also if you have "Search suggestions" turned on... again if this does not make sense, you need a professional to look at your computing devices.

Greg


----------

